# 2.6.5-love1 aka "The Beginning Of The Evil LoveBot Empi

## OneOfOne

Here comes the love!

I welcome you to The Beginning Of The Evil LoveBot Empire, Reloaded! 

(thank galf for the name  :Wink: )

*note this release is by me with steel300's authorization*

```
# 2.6.5-love1.5 aka "The Beginning Of The Evil LoveBot Empire, Reloaded" 's notes :

# format : |name ver|description|url|status|

|2.6.5-mm1|mm patchset for 2.6.5|http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.5/2.6.5-mm1/|clean|

|speedtch.c|Alcatel SpeedTouch USB driver v1.8 (not a patch)|http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/linux-usb/speedtouch/speedtch.c|clean|

|bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.5.patch.bz2|bootsplash patch for linux|ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/kernel/ or emerge ">=media-gfx/bootsplash-r13"|clean|

|menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.patch|Sets the name in menuconfig|-|clean,fuzz|

|cflags-selection.patch.bz2|cflags selection patch|-|clean,fuzz|

|fb_sysfs_udev.patch.bz2|framebuffer sysfs patch|-|clean,fuzz,2 hunks fixed by hand|

|config_hz.patch.bz2|config hz :P|-|clean,2 hunks not fixed but it works anyway|

|layer7-kernelpatch-nf-0.4.0.bz2|layer7 target for iptables|http://l7-filter.sourceforge.net|clean|

|ipw2100-2.6.4-0.40-pre.tgz|Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Driver for Linux|http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/|clean|

|linux-2.6.0.dxr3.20031229.diff.bz2|dxr3/H+ Support|-|clean|

|lirc-2.6.3-20040303.bz2|Linux Infrared Remote Control|http://www.lirc.org|clean, 1 hunk fixed|

|lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch.bz2|Linux Userland Filesystem|http://lufs.sf.net|clean,3 fuzz'es|

|love_ppm.patch.bz2|ssssh secret|-|clean|

|sis_agpgart_support.patch.bz2|SIS AGPart support|-|clean, 2 hunks applied by someone else|

|sii-3512-update.patch.bz2|Silicon Image Updates|-|clean with fuzz|

|via-v4l-1.4a-drm.patch.bz2|Via Epia DRM Support|-|clean|

|viafb_01.diff.bz2|Via Epia FB Support|-|clean|

|acerhk.patch.bz2|Acer Hotkey Support|-|clean, 1 hunk fixed by hand|

|acx100-0.2.0pre7-linux2.6.2.diff.bz2|The ACX100 wireless network driver|http://acx100.sourceforge.net/|clean, 1 weird *i think* not need hunk|

|patch-2.4.x-vesafb-rrc.bz2|VesaFB refresh rate hack|-|clean with fuzz|

|patch-2.6.4-amd76x_pm.bz2|who knows|-|-|

|4k-stacks-always-on.patch|reversed because it screws up nvidia|mm's broken-out|clean|

|no-warning-patch|fixes xfree86 warnings in dmesg and badness and makes kernel tad smaller|-|clean|

#-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# supermount gives too many hunks and noone seemed to be interested in it...

#-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# compile errors:

# drivers/char/agp/generic.c: punch of redefines, fixed by copying the original file *hopefully* and it compiles fine.

# removed fbsysfs patch.

# reversed move-__this_module-to-modpost.patch to fix nvidia problems.

```

notes : http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/2.6.5-love1.5.notes

patch : http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/2.6.5-love1.5.patch.bz2

broken-out : http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/applied-patches/

ebuild : http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/love-sources-2.6.5-r1.ebuild

**update fixed the ebuild and notes and patch.

peaceLast edited by OneOfOne on Mon Apr 05, 2004 9:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pink

Wondered how long it would be   :Very Happy: 

Compiling now.

----------

## mem7

I was wondering, how exactly to you add the ebuild to portage? I had a forum post bookmarked concerning specifically this with the love sources. But like the fool I am, I deleted it by accident.  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Never mind, found what I was talking about.

----------

## nevynxxx

 *OneOfOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> # supermount gives too many hunks and noone seemed to be interested in it...
> ...

 

Thank you, I can feel the love again (see my earlier protests.) For all information, the gnome-volume-manager is perfectly installable with gentoo with the help of the BMG dbus and hall cvs ebuilds.

----------

## Pink

I get this - any ideas? I've never had a kernel stop here before..

```
  CC      drivers/char/vc_screen.o

  CC      drivers/char/consolemap.o

  CC      drivers/char/selection.o

  CC      drivers/char/keyboard.o

  CC      drivers/char/vt.o

  LD      drivers/char/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/dummycon.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/vgacon.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcon.o

  LD      drivers/video/console/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbmem.o

drivers/video/fbmem.c:1272: error: conflicting types for `fb_class'

drivers/video/fbmem.c:1257: error: previous declaration of `fb_class'

drivers/video/fbmem.c: In function `register_framebuffer':

drivers/video/fbmem.c:1360: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of `class_simple_device_add'

drivers/video/fbmem.c: In function `fbmem_init':

drivers/video/fbmem.c:1495: error: incompatible types in assignment

drivers/video/fbmem.c:1496: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of `IS_ERR'

drivers/video/fbmem.c:1497: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of `PTR_ERR'

drivers/video/fbmem.c:1498: error: incompatible types in assignment

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/fbmem.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

----------

## nevynxxx

wget having major problems with your server, which is strange since my browser isn't, but thats a different comp. So download, transfer

----------

## neenee

mirror: http://cos.evilforums.com/love/

----------

## nick58b

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

> I get this - any ideas? I've never had a kernel stop here before..
> 
> ```
>   CC      drivers/char/vc_screen.o
> 
> ...

 

I'm getting the same error.

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

I see steel300 has become a traito... Gentoo developer now - Does this mean OneOfOne or someone else is taking over Love-sources?

More importantly.. does anyone expect me to work  :Smile: 

----------

## OneOfOne

 *nick58b wrote:*   

>  *PickledOnion wrote:*   I get this - any ideas? I've never had a kernel stop here before..
> 
> ```
>   CC      drivers/char/vc_screen.o
> 
> ...

 

please apply this patch http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/applied-patches/fbmem.fix

@LoveChild steel300 is just outta town for a few days and bssteph is busy with school, i'm the only one left without a life  :Very Happy: 

peace

----------

## skion

I'm getting this...

```
  CC [M]  drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.o

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c: In function `radeonfb_pci_register':

drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.c:2286: error: too few arguments to function `register_framebuffer'

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/aty/radeon_base.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/aty] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

Thanks for the fast release...

----------

## dub.wav

No nforce fixes?

----------

## ktech

I think nforce fixes are already integrated in -mm, so this patch is supposed to have it.

By the way, is any of you using -love with nforce lately? Wich boot options are you using? and in the bios? APIC enabled or disabled? CPU disconnect enabled or disabled?

Thanks!

----------

## Pink

```
please apply this patch http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/applied-patches/fbmem.fix 
```

Thanks oneofone, that patch fixed the compile problem.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neenee

though the patch fixed the compile problem,

when i boot i just get blackness.

----------

## mwm2000

I get the same thing here.

----------

## malloc

 *ktech wrote:*   

> I think nforce fixes are already integrated in -mm, so this patch is supposed to have it.
> 
> By the way, is any of you using -love with nforce lately? Wich boot options are you using? and in the bios? APIC enabled or disabled? CPU disconnect enabled or disabled?
> 
> Thanks!

 

I'm using APIC (bios and kernel enabled) ACPI and cpu disconnect enabled on 2 boxes with nforce2 (nforce2 spp and nforce2-400) working great on both

----------

## OneOfOne

 *neenee wrote:*   

> though the patch fixed the compile problem,
> 
> when i boot i just get blackness.

 

guess its the fb sysfs patch.

for now please turn off fb (just remove vga= or video= from your grub/lilo).

peace

----------

## OneOfOne

new patch is up, please get it and tell me how it goes.

this should fix nvidia module problems + fb problems.

http://oneofone.limitlessfx.com/love-sources/2.6.5-love1.5.patch.bz2

sorry about the ealier patch.

peace

----------

## danone

what happend to supermountng?

also usb warnings

```
In file included from drivers/usb/core/usb.c:42:

include/linux/usb.h: In Funktion >>wait_ms<<:

include/linux/usb.h:30: Warnung: unused variable `warned'

  CC      net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_helper.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/hub.o

  CC      net/unix/garbage.o

In file included from drivers/usb/core/hub.c:26:

include/linux/usb.h: In Funktion >>wait_ms<<:

include/linux/usb.h:30: Warnung: unused variable `warned'

  CC      net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_limit.o

  CC      net/unix/sysctl_net_unix.o

  LD      net/unix/unix.o

  LD      net/unix/built-in.o

  CC      net/xfrm/xfrm_policy.o

  CC      net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_mark.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/hcd.o

In file included from drivers/usb/core/hcd.c:44:

include/linux/usb.h: In Funktion >>wait_ms<<:

include/linux/usb.h:30: Warnung: unused variable `warned'

  CC      drivers/usb/core/urb.o

  CC      net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_mac.o

In file included from drivers/usb/core/urb.c:13:

include/linux/usb.h: In Funktion >>wait_ms<<:

include/linux/usb.h:30: Warnung: unused variable `warned'

  CC      net/xfrm/xfrm_state.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/message.o

In file included from drivers/usb/core/message.c:14:

include/linux/usb.h: In Funktion >>wait_ms<<:

include/linux/usb.h:30: Warnung: unused variable `warned'

  CC      net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_iprange.o

  CC      net/xfrm/xfrm_input.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/config.o

  CC      net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_pkttype.o

In file included from drivers/usb/core/config.c:7:

include/linux/usb.h: In Funktion >>wait_ms<<:

include/linux/usb.h:30: Warnung: unused variable `warned'

  CC      net/xfrm/xfrm_algo.o

```

----------

## steel300

The USB warnings are all the same. It's an unused variable in one header file. If USB doesn't actually work, then post back and let us know the symptoms.

----------

## mwm2000

New patch works great thanks oneofone   :Very Happy: 

framebuffer and everything else is working great, thanks for the speedy fix  

```
Linux mwm2000 2.6.5-love1 #1 Mon Apr 5 22:22:38 BST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## danone

First symtoms I got Softraid does not work there are also unsued variables..nvidia module only works if versioning is disabled...and my usb mouse does not work:-( *solved* disabling the Firewire support and all seems to be okay

----------

## snakattak3

[EDIT]

Tested and works beautifully (For me at least). Even my usb stick works where as it didnt' before with the exact same fstab information.

[/EDIT]

I made supermount patches for before and after patching the kernel with love-sources.

supermount-2.0.4-2.6.5-love1.patch.gz for patching after you already patch with love-sources.

supermount-2.0.4-2.6.5.patch.gz for stock vanila kernel.

**** THESE ARE UNTESTED ****

All they do currently is patch withought errors. Haven't even compiled yet, let alone tried supermount in this kernel.  All I did was fix all the supermount patch errors, and create the diffs for using with love-sources-2.6.5. 

**** USE AT YOUR OWN RISK ****

I also don't know how long I can host these here. So don't make an ebuild using these url's.

----------

## danone

You are 1sec faster than me wanted alsi upload patch for supermount against mm and love-sources

```
EDIT:well supermount does not work either..
```

----------

## snakattak3

 *snakattak3 wrote:*   

> I made supermount patches for before and after patching the kernel with love-sources.
> 
> supermount-2.0.4-2.6.5-love1.patch.gz for patching after you already patch with love-sources.
> 
> supermount-2.0.4-2.6.5.patch.gz for stock vanila kernel.
> ...

 

Ok, supermount works for me. Running the kernel right now. Also, my usb stick works with supermount too, didn't used to. So I guess I did something right.

----------

## Ricky

I still can't seem to get bootsplash working right.  I don't get any compile errors, and the framebuffer seems to work properly, but I get no splash screen (either silent or verbose) on bootup.  It hasn't seemed to work since 2.6.3-love3 I think.

My releven grub lines:

```
kernel (hd1,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdk3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A splash=ver

bose

initrd=(hd1,0)/initrd
```

When I start up, I now get the following once the bootsplash service starts:

```
bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 353426 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address e1ceba32

 printing eip:

c02aa958

*pde = 1e0f3067

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c02aa958>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010202   (2.6.5-love1) 

EIP is at splash_renderc+0xe8/0x1b0

eax: 00000001   ebx: e1ceba32   ecx: e0a8ba32   edx: 00000000

esi: 00000000   edi: 00000000   ebp: 0000ad55   esp: dfa44d94

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process splash.bin (pid: 6254, threadinfo=dfa44000 task=c16bc630)

Stack: 00000a00 00000010 00000000 ad550000 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000010 

       df114220 c04c32f4 c04c32e4 c02ab08c e1a0e000 c04c3060 00000007 00000000 

       c04c32e5 00000409 00000019 00000010 00000008 00000010 00000008 e1a0e000 

Call Trace:

 [<c02ab08c>] splash_cursor+0x15c/0x260

 [<c02a3ac8>] fbcon_cursor+0x3b8/0x400

 [<c0248ad8>] clear_selection+0x18/0x60

 [<c024b85b>] hide_cursor+0x2b/0x50

 [<c024bae9>] redraw_screen+0x159/0x160

 [<c024c142>] vc_resize+0x3a2/0x490

 [<c02a830d>] splash_status+0xfd/0x180

 [<c02a85e1>] splash_write_proc+0x171/0x450

 [<c017d2e0>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x50

 [<c017d317>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x50

 [<c014c978>] vfs_write+0xb8/0x130

 [<c014caa2>] sys_write+0x42/0x70

 [<c0103f75>] sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x71

Code: 44 24 08 f7 c6 07 00 00 00 75 0c 8b 54 24 40 0f b6 3a 42 89 54 24 40 89 f8 89 ea 84 c0 78 14 8b 44 24 18 8b 54 24 14 85 c0 74 08 <0f> b7 13 90 8d

 74 26 00 83 c3 02 f7 c7 40 00 00 00 74 5a 0b 54 
```

Any thoughts?   :Confused: 

----------

## odessit

trying to get bootsplash error go away, how do I patch a kernel (sorry for RTFMish question)?

bzip -cd patch.bz2 is giving me the same fbmem error

bzcat patch.bz2 | patch -p0'  is giving me bunch of prompts for every single file change (Assume -R ....)

----------

## enzobelmont

i was feeling the whole system skippy (low responsive) when using shareaza on crossover office, I think is kernel, but i'll stay on my old kernel that was 2.6.5rc1-love2. with this one, no problem (smooth like princess ass)

(sorry my english)...

----------

## steel300

 *enzobelmont wrote:*   

> i was feeling the whole system skippy (low responsive) when using shareaza on crossover office, I think is kernel, but i'll stay on my old kernel that was 2.6.5rc1-love2. with this one, no problem (smooth like princess ass)
> 
> (sorry my english)...

 

That's due to the lack of Nick's scheduler. We're leaving it out to test the scheduler in mm for Nick to make sure that there really aren't any regressions on UP/small SMP systems.

----------

## enzobelmont

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *enzobelmont wrote:*   i was feeling the whole system skippy (low responsive) when using shareaza on crossover office, I think is kernel, but i'll stay on my old kernel that was 2.6.5rc1-love2. with this one, no problem (smooth like princess ass)
> 
> (sorry my english)... 
> 
> That's due to the lack of Nick's scheduler. We're leaving it out to test the scheduler in mm for Nick to make sure that there really aren't any regressions on UP/small SMP systems.

 

thanks steel300 i was worried for a moment... Nick's scheduler will back soon? (please say yes...!!!) with it my wine appz (kazaa lite k++, getright, shareaza, nero [hehe])  work great.

(sorry my english... am i doing well? (is not my native language))

----------

## steel300

 *enzobelmont wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*    *enzobelmont wrote:*   i was feeling the whole system skippy (low responsive) when using shareaza on crossover office, I think is kernel, but i'll stay on my old kernel that was 2.6.5rc1-love2. with this one, no problem (smooth like princess ass)
> 
> (sorry my english)... 
> 
> That's due to the lack of Nick's scheduler. We're leaving it out to test the scheduler in mm for Nick to make sure that there really aren't any regressions on UP/small SMP systems. 
> ...

 

I'd say you're doing quite well with english. Nick's scheduler will be back in once the scheduler changes in mm settle out a little.

----------

## OneOfOne

 *snakattak3 wrote:*   

> [EDIT]
> 
> Tested and works beautifully (For me at least). Even my usb stick works where as it didnt' before with the exact same fstab information.
> 
> [/EDIT]
> ...

 

thanks for the patches.

it'll probably end up in love2

peace

----------

## danone

Well Steel the decrease of response of my SMP system is messure able..it sometime takes more time to response than before...als cpu usage isnt realy balanced sometimes cpu 1 gets overloaded..

----------

## Regor

Who's bright idea was it to post this in "Off the Wall" instead of "Other Things..."? I almost didn't find it  :Razz: 

Downloading now, thanks OneOfOne.  :Smile: 

----------

## lhpu

merging,compiling,rebooting,working

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc. 

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2 

# $Header:

would it be possible to change the Date in future releases to 1999-2004??

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Corky

Running smoothly here now, all the usb issues I had are gone, and my nvidia is even feeling some loving, good work   :Very Happy: 

----------

## t_2199

wow running smooth here and the patches are great (Framebuffer with Udev patch).. 

That was the main reason why I emerged this kernel too lazy to patch it myself  :Wink: 

I think I'll just try the supermount patch

----------

## steel300

 *danone wrote:*   

> Well Steel the decrease of response of my SMP system is messure able..it sometime takes more time to response than before...als cpu usage isnt realy balanced sometimes cpu 1 gets overloaded..

 

What is that with relation to? Are you comparing Nick's scheduler to the new scheduler in mm?

----------

## danone

no i dont compare it as it sounds..but I feel and see that my system now without Nicks Sched..get a bottleneck..some Application dont response as before take longe also the harddrive access is more ..would say ugly..dont know if this is becuase nics sched is missing bot since it gone..system is not like as it was before

----------

## MadEgg

A bit better than rc3-love1 but framebuffer is still b0rked for me.

I get a black screen with the Love-Tux in the upperleft corner instead of my bootsplash, bootsplash still pops up when the bootsplash rc-script executes.

NVidia driver works without the noapic=yes setting in my boot-options, but still completely garbles the console into some huge-screenfilling font with all sorts of other blinking and flickering things in it.

----------

## zerojay

Kernel doesn't work for me here. Nothing but a black screen. I used the ebuild. The framebuffer patch posted earlier in the thread simply does not apply. Any ideas?

----------

## MADcow

i want to try love-sources... so i'll try this release. the ebuild is downloading the source right now. then i'll config and build it, etc.

any cautions, warnings, suggestions? something i should know?

i use an ATi radeon 9200... will ati-drivers still work?

will framebuffer work? right now i'm using generic Vesa-VGA

will my lm-sensors work ok? there were some problems with lm_sensors in 2.6.2... don;t know about later versions...

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

supermount patches mirrored at http://evilsources.andrewnelson.org/lovestuff

----------

## MADcow

Evil Dark Archon: can you tell me what supermount is?

and can someone tell me about "Kernel internal timer frequency (1000)?"Last edited by MADcow on Tue Apr 06, 2004 8:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## danone

Supermount are userland tools:-)it make it possible to put in cd/dvd or so in you drive without mounting it all the time it to it just in time when you acces the drive..

----------

## MADcow

danone: thank you. sounds cool any clues on "Kernel Internal Timer Frequency?"

and how can i burn CDs and use a CF/SD (usb ram mas storage) drive without SCSI emulation? i heard that you could burn CDs without it, now... can you use usb mass storage without it also? how?Last edited by MADcow on Tue Apr 06, 2004 8:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## danone

It is the internal timer..ahm I think it handle the delay time of events queques and so on..you know

----------

## MADcow

what should it be set at? and i edited my above post with more questions. hope i don't bloat the thread...

----------

## spb

Just leave the internal timer at 1000. It's only really useful if your processor drops a lot of interrupts, AFAIK.

To burn CDs without scsi emulation, you need a recent version of cdrtools with ATAPI support. The latest ~x86 version has it; I don't know about the stable version. As for USB storage, AFAIK you need scsi generic support for that, but not ide-scsi. Enable SCSI generic support and USB mass storage, as well as the right low-level driver(s), and you should be set.

----------

## dedeaux

 *nevynxxx wrote:*   

>  *OneOfOne wrote:*   
> 
> #-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> # supermount gives too many hunks and noone seemed to be interested in it...
> ...

 

Ok... Some help please....  You are the second person I have seen referring to BMG's ebuild for dbus and hal-cvs...  I have searched bmg and no such ebuilds exist -- are they a part of another ebuild from bmg?  Does one such ebuild exist for gnome-volume-manager?

----------

## MADcow

ok... several problems:

when i boot, i get a crappy-looking 640x480 console, not a nice 1024x768 one.

my 2 (because of SMP) love-penguins DID show up, but they were accompanied by some weird-looking characters, with weird colors and weird backgrounds. they looked random.

i2c didn't work.

when i moved my mouse in X, it flew around randomly and clicked and crap.

help??

----------

## poormanscomputer

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'd say you're doing quite well with english. Nick's scheduler will be back in once the scheduler changes in mm settle out a little.

 

Any idea when this will be?(i.e. after two more mm releases?) Is Andrew changing the scheduler form or something?

poorman

p.s. Oh, and I didn't know love-sources changed forums. Is this considered "Off the Wall" material? I would think it was relevant to gentoo.

----------

## steel300

 *poormanscomputer wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   
> 
> I'd say you're doing quite well with english. Nick's scheduler will be back in once the scheduler changes in mm settle out a little. 
> 
> Any idea when this will be?(i.e. after two more mm releases?) Is Andrew changing the scheduler form or something?
> ...

 

Nick's scheduler will be back in probably by the 2.6.6 rc candidates. I can't say for sure. Nick and Ingo are pushing huge scheduler changes to mm which make Nick's current scheduler unable to function. No, Nick's scheduler isn't going into mm. Nick's work in mm != Nick's scheduler. 

It should be in Other Things Gentoo, a small oversight from OneOfOne, nothing major. It'll be back there in the next release.

----------

## steel300

 *MADcow wrote:*   

> ok... several problems:
> 
> when i boot, i get a crappy-looking 640x480 console, not a nice 1024x768 one.
> 
> my 2 (because of SMP) love-penguins DID show up, but they were accompanied by some weird-looking characters, with weird colors and weird backgrounds. they looked random.
> ...

 

For the bootsplash issue: I don't know, I refuse to use bootsplash and/or framebuffer.

What do you mean by love-penguins?

Did i2c not compile? Or did it not load/function after loading?

What kind of mouse?

Do you use udev?

----------

## neenee

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> What do you mean by love-penguins?

 

i believe he means these  :Wink: 

----------

## snakattak3

 *neenee wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   What do you mean by love-penguins? 
> 
> i believe he means these 

 

How do you get yours to stay up the whole time. My Love-Penguin just scrolls up about 1/2 way through the boot messages, then dissapears untill the next time I reboot. Is that an actual boosplash screen?

----------

## nevynxxx

 *dedeaux wrote:*   

>  *nevynxxx wrote:*    *OneOfOne wrote:*   
> 
> #-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> # supermount gives too many hunks and noone seemed to be interested in it...
> ...

 

It is hard to find, the trick is, they set up their own rsync server,  and they are hidden away on there, this really should be pointed out better on the website but hey.

emerge gentoolkit-dev, run gensync and it's pretty obvious from there. You need another portage overlay setting up, just space seperate them (i have three now) in make.conf, and you have to specify which tree to get, but thats self explanitary. Then just emerge using the full path to the ebuild which for me is:

 # emerge /usr/local/overlays/bmg-main.alternative/sys-apps/dbus-cvs/dbus-cvs-0.20.ebuild

or has my dbus 0.21 ebuild made it into portage yet? you should be able to find it on bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## ed0n

I compiled this love last night , it's working good for me.

----------

## dedeaux

I will try and grab the ebuilds then from bmg then...  I believe I have already emerge the dbus from portage... It was hal and gvm that I have not been able to put my hands on...

thanks

----------

## danone

2.6.5-mm2 is out....some cleanups and imporvements..*James the same procedure as every year*..IMAHO

----------

## Giorgio

Is it possible to have the pached orinoco driver again?  :Smile: 

I patched by myself, anyway I think that it should be in by default.

----------

## nevynxxx

 *dedeaux wrote:*   

> I will try and grab the ebuilds then from bmg then...  I believe I have already emerge the dbus from portage... It was hal and gvm that I have not been able to put my hands on...
> 
> thanks

 

Yes, the you'll need the hall cvs, and gmv doesn't have an ebuild, you'll need to compile that from source, its on the gnome ftp under gnome/sources/gnome-volume-manger

----------

## MADcow

steel300: yes, those.  :Smile:  they're little logos that sit on your screen during boot if you use framebuffer.

i2c did compile. i compiled it into the kernel. maybe that's the problem -- they need to be modules?

it's a microsoft optical intellimouse explorer, normally usb but connected to PS/2 using the converter

i use devFS, because Qingy won't work with udev.

EDIT: the mouse is fixed now, but the framebuffer still won't go above 640x480, and the weird characters still appear during boot.

i'm using an ATi radeon 9200.

lm-sensors sort of works now:

```
sensors

w83627hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

ERROR: Can't get IN0 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN1 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN2 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN3 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN4 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN5 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN6 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN7 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN8 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN1 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN2 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN3 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP1 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP2 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP3 data!

ERROR: Can't get VID data!

alarms:   Chassis intrusion detection                      ALARM

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

eeprom-i2c-4-53

Adapter: SMBus AMD756 adapter at 06e0

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

eeprom-i2c-4-52

Adapter: SMBus AMD756 adapter at 06e0

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

eeprom-i2c-2-50

Adapter: vga

Unknown EEPROM type (193)

```

could it be that i don't have sysfs support? where can i find sysfs support in the love menuconfig?

nevermind, .config says that i do have sysfs support... what is it, then?

i can tell the difference in memory management and speed, i just need high-res framebuffer and i2c, then i'm sold  :Smile: 

----------

## dedeaux

 *nevynxxx wrote:*   

>  *dedeaux wrote:*    *nevynxxx wrote:*    *OneOfOne wrote:*   
> 
> #-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> # supermount gives too many hunks and noone seemed to be interested in it...
> ...

 

----------

## MADcow

FB now works. i dumped VESA in favor of RadeonFB. i'm using video=radeonfb:1024x768-16@70

one problem, though:

when i switch from X back to a VT, the screen goes all scrambley and the box totally crashes

the keyboard leds (numlock, capsloc, etc) don't even work

wah

----------

## Garr

All working well except for my scsi cdrom (doesn't compile as module or into the kernel.

here's the error:

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sd.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/sr.o

drivers/scsi/sr.c: In function `scsi_cd_get':

drivers/scsi/sr.c:128: error: structure has no member named `kobj'

drivers/scsi/sr.c: In function `scsi_cd_put':

drivers/scsi/sr.c:135: error: structure has no member named `kobj'

drivers/scsi/sr.c: In function `sr_probe':

drivers/scsi/sr.c:585: error: structure has no member named `kobj'

drivers/scsi/sr.c:586: error: structure has no member named `kobj'

drivers/scsi/sr.c: In function `sr_kobject_release':

drivers/scsi/sr.c:935: error: structure has no member named `kobj'

drivers/scsi/sr.c:935: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__mptr'

drivers/scsi/sr.c:935: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

drivers/scsi/sr.c:935: error: structure has no member named `kobj'

make[2]: *** [drivers/scsi/sr.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

Anyonee else in the same boat?  BTW: was packet writing included in the version?

----------

## danone

Garr look some post before I postet a patch for scsi also 2.6.5-love3 should have this fix in..

----------

## MADcow

could my I2C be broken because there isn't an i2c-core? in older kernel versions there was an option to compile i2c-core... i can't find such an option in love-sources.

please help?

```
root@Helix> sensors -s

w83627hf-isa-0290: Can't access procfs/sysfs file for writing;

Run as root?

root@Helix> sensors

w83627hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

ERROR: Can't get IN0 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN1 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN2 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN3 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN4 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN5 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN6 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN7 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN8 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN1 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN2 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN3 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP1 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP2 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP3 data!

ERROR: Can't get VID data!

alarms:   Chassis intrusion detection                      ALARM

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

eeprom-i2c-4-53

Adapter: SMBus AMD756 adapter at 06e0

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

eeprom-i2c-4-52

Adapter: SMBus AMD756 adapter at 06e0

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

eeprom-i2c-2-50

Adapter: vga

Unknown EEPROMroot@Helix> lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

w83781d                32192  - 

eeprom                  6056  - 

i2c_sensor              2144  - 

i2c_isa                 1472  - 

i2c_amd756              4612  - 

amd_k7_agp              5484  - 

agpgart                27564  - type (193)

```

edit: i just tried 2.6.5-gentoo... it turns out that i have the same problems there. sorry for bloating your thread, guys... i'll just have to stick to 2.6.1, i guess.

----------

